# Cherry Barkless NE



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a cherry NE without the bark that I got from John Hart. As I was turning it before I even got it down the bark flew. So I used india ink on the edge. It is 8 1/2" across the widest and 2" deep at the shallowest. Finished with Deft lacquer and buffed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Bernie

Did you count the rings to see how old the tree was..  I made it at 21 years old but it's hard to see it in the picture....

==========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW Bernie.... This one is AWESOME! 

Super nice job buddy.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie once again very nice. Really like the contrast from the same wood piece.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, that is just beautiful.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bernie, I love the cherry and the edge treatment. The finish looks like a beauty as well. Great job Mr. B! I see Mr. Hart is still culling some pretty wood!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. This one was fun to do even if the bark did fly off. It turned out I think prettier than if the bark had stayed. I would like to find a couple more pieces of cherry like this one.


----------

